# Where posting about Bastille?



## freezr (May 25, 2022)

Hi folks,

I have a bunch of questions/issues about Bastille, which is the best section to make answer about it?

Thanks,

freezr


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2022)

It's a tool to manage jails, jails are in the "Emulation and Virtualization" category.


----------

